# Cat Caught Western Bluebird



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09

First two photos .. 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I looked at all the photos....the bluebird sure is pretty!

Also, I didn't realize that baby mourning doves are so small.....also, have to say that the nest built in the love shack is pretty darn admirable!

Linda


----------

